# Guide: How to run Anti-dazzle headlight adjustment in ISTA/D



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## gugin (Jan 25, 2019)

I have coded (at least I believe I did) NGHBs on my 2019 G01 with adaptive LED lights (552) and high-beam assistant (5AC). To verify that they create the correct shadow tunnel. I ran the procedure described above using ISTA+. Everything went according to plan except in step 7, I got the screen below saying, "This vehicle is not equipped with non-glare high-beam headlight." Any ideas how to convince the car to run the NGHB test?


----------

